# TORONTO'S Photos + Niagara



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

great shots of Canada's largest city. those shots up the CN Tower are really amazing.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

beautiful! you've shown some nice character of the city.
will wait for Niagara Falls. thanks for sharing though.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice pictures so far! I'm looking forward to the rest!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice pictures so far! I'm looking forward to the rest!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Great shots! Toronto is one of my favourite cities in the world.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

yansa said:


> Great pics, Robert, and this one shows a good sense of humour.
> I wish you a nice day too!


Thanks Silvia - like your comment 
Likewise, to Paul, Marlon, Danmartin, Matt & Nightsky for your nice comments/likes.

*Niagara Falls*

81








82








83








84








85








86








87








88








89








90


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

91








92








93









94 *American Falls* (big) &* Bridal Veil Falls* (small, right)









95 *Horseshoe Falls*








96








97








98








99








100


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice shots, beautiful Toronto and I'm charmed by the falls in Niagara.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a wonderful trip you had, dear friend!
Thanks for sharing the photos of that fantastic city with us.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great pics from the Falls, Robert, and I completely fell in love with these nice sparrows! 





capricorn2000 said:


> 84


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice shots! lots of interesting sights and Niagara is so cool.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

a great waterfall! supershot  :applause:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great set from the Falls! And love those sparrows ... amazing how the local birds get so used to hordes of people that they allow you to get right up close to them.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I'm elated with your nice comments/likes - to *Alexander* and my friend *Roberto*, to *Silvia* for your nice feeling about the sparrows - I was so close to them, they feel uncomfortable I guess that they keep on moving which resulted with that blur, to *DWest* - yeah, it was cool and cool literally to be closed to the falls, to *Leon*, oh man a little selfie, to *Nick*, yeah, I was really close to the sparrows that they keep on moving but none flew away, to *Chris* for being a regular visitor, and finally to all forumers for your visits/likes. -

*Now the highlight of the trip - the Boat Cruise - enjoy!*

101








102








103








104









105* Horseshoe Falls*









106 *The Americans in blue raincoats*









107 *The Canadians in red raincoats*








108








109








110


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

111 *Getting closer to the American Falls*








112









113 *The Bridal Veil Falls*









114 *Heading to Horseshoe Falls*









115








116









117 *On the American side*









118 *On the Canadian side*









119 *We're experiencing massive droplets from the falls*








120


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

121 *we're almost at the foot of the falls and felt I'm totally wet. *









122








123








124








125








126








127








128








129








130


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow!!!!!been there once but didn't go on the boat tour like this.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

What a phantastic experience, Robert - and very good pics! :applause:
This two are among my favourites, here I can really _feel_ the power of nature. kay:





capricorn2000 said:


> 109





capricorn2000 said:


> 127


----------



## Tavogreen (Feb 1, 2017)

Wonderful pictures. Toronto and the Niagara falls look beautiful


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

wow! beautiful shots....and I'm so pleased looking at them like touring these places in photos. Niagara Falls is really wonderful and exciting,
lovely quaint Niagara on the Lake and the city of Toronto has lots of charms.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice shots of Yonge Street, Robert. My favourite is that one of the TIFF crowd in front of the Elgin Theatre.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Toronto :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Gratteciel said:


> Great pics, dear friend!
> Niagara on the Lake is just lovely!


I've seen many photos of Niagara on the Lake before and now in person and it's really lovely -
thanks my friend Roberto, I really appreciate your visit.



32Blocks said:


> Great to see that you, like Jane, is still active participants in this forum, lovely photos - Niagara is my kind of town. Hugs SYDNEY


Hello Sydney , I'm glad you came back, I really miss your nice photos now I'm checking them....thanks and welcome back.



yansa said:


> Very nice impressions, Robert! kay:
> Astonishing old City Hall!


thanks Silvia, the old City Hall is really astonishing but too bad I was not able to get in as it was closed.



madonnagirl said:


> wow! beautiful shots....and I'm so pleased looking at them like touring these places in photos. Niagara Falls is really wonderful and exciting,
> lovely quaint Niagara on the Lake and the city of Toronto has lots of charms.


Hi Madonna, I'm glad you're pleased looking at my photos, thanks and have a good day.


Why-Why said:


> Nice shots of Yonge Street, Robert. My favourite is that one of the TIFF crowd in front of the Elgin Theatre.


Hi Nick, re-TIFF, there was a long line waiting to get in, it was drizzling and on my side are some photographers waiting for celebs..maybe.


christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Toronto :cheers:


thank you my dear Chris - cheers! as well.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

181








182








183








184








185








186








187








188








189








190


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

191 *Sleeping fish and use the coral as a bed*









192 *Piranhas, anyone?*








193








194








195








196








197








198








199








200


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh wow, Robert... - wonderful impressions from the Aquarium! :applause:
The sleeping fish is cute!
Many people fear or hate the piranhas (pic 2), but I think they are beautiful ones.
We have them too in Schoenbrunn Zoo, and I often stand long time in front
of them, admiring their shimmery points...



capricorn2000 said:


> 191 *Sleeping fish and use the coral as a bed*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful pictures of the aquarium, dear friend!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great shots of the Ripley Aquarium, Robert! A wonderful experience, but very hard to photograph well ... I've tried twice and failed each time.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

great! you seem to enjoy your trip with those beautiful photos.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice shots of the aquarium....
and BTW, Is that your banner Capricorn (Oct 20) of Toronto? if so, kudos for a nice banner.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

yansa said:


> Oh wow, Robert... - wonderful impressions from the Aquarium! :applause:
> The sleeping fish is cute!
> Many people fear or hate the piranhas (pic 2), but I think they are beautiful ones.
> We have them too in Schoenbrunn Zoo, and I often stand long time in front
> of them, admiring their shimmery points...


the sleeping fish is really interesting - sleeping with open eyes.
the piranhas look harmless like any other fish - I had a friend who put a piranha and a shark in one aquarium thinking that if they can be friends but what happened, they fought and the shark which is bigger lost a part of its fin... too bad.
nice observation *Silvia* - thanks for that and enjoy the colorful falls.



Why-Why said:


> Great shots of the Ripley Aquarium, Robert! A wonderful experience, but very hard to photograph well ... I've tried twice and failed each time.


it' really challenging specially when the place is too dark- I normally set my cam on "sports" and when it won't work, I try flash although most of the time it's not allowed and also the reflection is on the photo.
thanks *Nick* and have a good one.

Likewise, thanks to you *Chris, my friend Roberto, skylark, karlvan, MyGeorge* *& Madonna* - I really appreciate your comments/likes and have all a fruitful day.

*At Kensington Market -*

201








202








203








204








205








206








207








208








209








210


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

211








212








213








214








215








216








217








218








219








220


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm sure I been here when I was in Toronto last time, I really enjoyed those mural arts a lot, great pix!


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

Kensington is one nice neighborhood - nice cafes, shops and lots of wall paintings.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Charming, colourful update, Robert! :applause:
I love this little market...


capricorn2000 said:


> 205



... also loved the pic with the big sunflower between the buildings with murals,
and this wonderful house door. kay:
Thank you for your nice pics, and have a fine day, dear friend! 



capricorn2000 said:


> 220


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Thanks for the welcome :hug: your last set reminds me of The inner-city suburbs of Fitzroy and Collingwood in Melbourne - very trendy and full of hipsters  very inspiring place.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

Kensington is one nice place to hang around, with all those wall paintings.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great shots from Kensington Market!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Why-Why said:


> The first six above show the steel mills on Hamilton Harbour and the "Mountain" (the Niagara Escarpment) behind. Taken from the Skyway Bridge? We're not far away to the right of those pictures. Enjoyed your images of the tacky side of Niagara Falls (Calton Hill) and that tiny wedding chapel.


you're right *Nick*, from Skyway Bridge I took those photos and I'm impressed with the city's many amusement establishments for kids from 1 to 92.


yansa said:


> What a sharp contrast between the Niagara Falls themselves, and all that man has built around them, Robert!


Yes, I noticed that *Silvia*, Niagara Falls is packaged as tourists' haven for casino lovers and amusement fun seekers.


Yellow Fever said:


> From those photos of Hamilton, it looks like an industrial town, is there any interesting place to visit?


We didn't stop at Hamilton actually *Hung* but I have seen some photos here and yes, it's an industrial city with a university and some museums and I think Nick is in a better position to elaborate more.
Thanks to all - Chris, my friend Roberto and Dave and have fun.

*Casa Loma* is a Gothic revival mansion completed in 1914 in Toronto.

341








342








343








344








345








346








347/348
















349








350


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

351








352








353








354








355








356








357








358








359









360 *This mansion is on the next lot but there's a tunnel that connects the 2 mansions.*


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Chinatown*

361








362








363








364








365








366








367








368








369








370


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful update, Robert, loved it all from Casa Loma until China Town! :applause:
Two of my favourites - this one made me smile and I wondered what use
the little cannon had in that sleeping room... 



capricorn2000 said:


> 351
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Unlike Vancouver's Chinatown, the foods in Toronto's Chinatown is good and the price is reasonable as well.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow! nice photos - the museum's collections are impressive, the Casa Loma is like a castle and the rest of the photos are really pleasing to look at.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Awesome photo tour! Well done and hope you enjoyed your visit to TO! Both those dishes looked delicious!



capricorn2000 said:


> 360 *This mansion is on the next lot but there's a tunnel that connects the 2 mansions.*



Believe it or not, but that is not a mansion, those are the horse stables! They were built first; I imagine a kind of experimental dry run. Thank God they didn't decide to build Casa Loma in red brick or it would have been a nightmare! The stables are very luxurious inside; thick black Mahogany stall dividers and beautiful herringbone design brickwork for the flooring. The stables are connected to the main house by an underground tunnel. 
His shower was a very modern idea, and he had telephones all over the house. Telephones were rare at the turn of the century, but he made his millions from harnessing the electricity of Niagara Falls and I believe he owned a telephone company so I guess he was allowed to show off a bit!





Yellow Fever said:


> From those photos of Hamilton, it looks like an industrial town, is there any interesting place to visit?



Well... I'm not sure you would enjoy it a lot. The downtown area has lots of beautiful old buildings because Hamilton was _very_ prosperous a century ago, 
but I know you are not really into older buildings. And in honesty it is pretty run down. Other than that, I'd doubt there is a lot there you'd like to see. The drive up the escarpment to towns like Ancaster is very pretty; Ancaster is a lovely old town with nice old architecture and a prosperous feel to it. Hamilton does have one of my favourite old family homes in Canada, though, and that is the 
charming Regency style Dundurn estate, completed in1835. It was built by the Duchess of Cornwall Camilla's great-great-great grandfather, Sir Allan Napier MacNab and featured the first flush toilet in Canada... personally installed by Thomas Crapper's son!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Very nice set from Toronto, Robert, especially the set from Casa Loma.



capricorn2000 said:


> We didn't stop at Hamilton actually *Hung* but I have seen some photos here and yes, it's an industrial city with a university and some museums and I think Nick is in a better position to elaborate more.


To answer Hung's question: Hamilton is an industrial city, or more strictly a post-industrial city, with little to offer the conventional tourist. But if you're interested in industrial history or in how cities struggle to transition to a postindustrial economy, it has quite a lot to offer. Its most interesting feature, however, is its geology: the Niagara Escarpment runs right through the city, offering fantastic views from the summit, and there is a wealth of waterfalls and hiking trails in the city and on the periphery.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I actually like Hamilton because I love the older architecture downtown, and the escarpment is beautiful.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

lovely! it's a pleasure to look at them photos...


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

yansa said:


> Wonderful update, Robert, loved it all from Casa Loma until China Town! :applause:
> Two of my favourites - this one made me smile and I wondered what use
> the little cannon had in that sleeping room...


You noticed that little cannon - maybe it's a warning that says "don't touch anything or else! lol: joke only). I bought a similar and smaller cannon but I don't remember where exactly in Europe and that was way back..Thanks Silvia and have a wintry fun!


Yellow Fever said:


> Unlike Vancouver's Chinatown, the foods in Toronto's Chinatown is good and the price is reasonable as well.


I noticed that and they (that resto) are courteous as well.



alexander2000 said:


> wow! nice photos - the museum's collections are impressive, the Casa Loma is like a castle and the rest of the photos are really pleasing to look at.


I totally agree with you Alex and there's a grand hall, some collections like guns and photos and the garden as well. thanks though.


Taller said:


> Awesome photo tour! Well done and hope you enjoyed your visit to TO! Both those dishes looked delicious!
> Believe it or not, but that is not a mansion, those are the horse stables! They were built first; I imagine a kind of experimental dry run. Thank God they didn't decide to build Casa Loma in red brick or it would have been a nightmare! The stables are connected to the main house by an underground tunnel.


Thanks Greg for that correction- Actually, I took that stable as the casa, I was then disappointed, took some photos anyways and then we saw the real one, also I learned about that tunnel but it's closed for visitors.



Why-Why said:


> Very nice set from Toronto, Robert, especially the set from Casa Loma.
> To answer Hung's question: Hamilton is an industrial city, or more strictly a post-industrial city, with little to offer the conventional tourist. But if you're interested in industrial history or in how cities struggle to transition to a postindustrial economy, it has quite a lot to offer. Its most interesting feature, however, is its geology: the Niagara Escarpment runs right through the city, offering fantastic views from the summit, and there is a wealth of waterfalls and hiking trails in the city and on the periphery.


thanks Nick for the input which I learned more about the city. I saw some photos of the city before 
and I found it quite interesting because of the old architecture (heritage buildings).

*Thanks as well to Karl and the rest of the forumers for your visits....have wintry fun!*

371 *Legislative Assembly of Ontario*









*The University of Toronto*
372








373








374








375








376








377








378








379








380








381








382








383








384


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

U of T has lots of old buildings, not that many in UBC.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

beautiful shots....I particularly like Casa Loma - such a big, big mansion,


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A very nice update again, Robert! kay:



capricorn2000 said:


> You noticed that little cannon - maybe it's a warning that says "don't touch anything or else! lol: joke only). I bought a similar and smaller cannon but I don't remember where exactly in Europe and that was way back..Thanks Silvia and have a wintry fun!


I had at least five phantasies about the meaning and/or use of this little cannon,
and not all of them were clean... :lol:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks -I agree with you *Hung*, UT has more, bigger and older buildings than our UBC here,
@ *Madonna* - Casa Loma has a higher location as well that you can see the downtown skyline.
and *Silvia* - thanks for your nice comment and like your sense of humor.

385








386








387








388








389








390








391








392








393








394








395


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

396








397








398








399








400








401








402









403 *the skyline of Mississsuaga*








404








405


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Love this art.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Yellow Fever said:


> U of T has lots of old buildings, not that many in UBC.


Many of those U of T buildings were built 1850-1900. All of BC only had 55,000 people back in 1851 and only 179,000 by 1901; 5 times *smaller* and 2.5 times *smaller* than Nova Scotia respectively. BC's tiny population explains the dearth of old buildings at UBC. Canada gets older the further east one goes.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

:applause: You must have done a lot of walking because you covered a lot of ground! :yes:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

576








577








578








579








580








581








582








583








584








585


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

586








587








588








589








590








591








592








593








594








595


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful photo update.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice photo update :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great shots from downtown and the waterfront, Robert.
That dog fountain is absurd, but always raises a smile.
To answer your question: about an hour to Union Station by car or bus when the traffic allows, a bit longer by train ... 
... which seems to make no sense, as trains aren't subject to road congestion. 
But public transit hasn't kept up with Toronto's phenomenal growth.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

interesting shots of a beautiful city.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

nice shots and I particularly like those old school architecture.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice photo update, how beautiful Toronto is.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Really nice sets, dear Friend!
Toronto is a great experience.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you guys @ Alexander, Christos, Nick - for your reply/info as well, Charlie, Larkvan,
George and friend Roberto....

At the Casa Loma garden
596








597








598








599








600








601








602








603








604








605


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

At the Distillery District -
606








607








608








609








610








611








612








613








614








615


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

616








617








618








619








620








621








822








823








824








825


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

beautiful! love the Distillery - a total heritage.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

beautiful photos, specially the Distillery area.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice shots and beautiful heritage district.


----------



## Niemand (Sep 6, 2016)

The Distillery area looks nice! Too bad I didn't get there.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

lovely update. the castle seems to be a favorite pictorial place for a wedding
and the distillery district is one place that put you back in time....nice indeed.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

lovely photo update...It looks like a nice thing to hang out at the distillery district.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice photos, very pleasing to look at.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

We would like to see more updates, capricorn


----------



## thya (Jul 29, 2019)

*web design company in velachery*



alexander2000 said:


> nice pics, truly a beautiful city.



Qbigpro branding solution is the best web design company in velachery <a href="https://www.qbigpro.com/web-design-and-development.php">web design company in velachery</a>.we will create the web site and managing the site.we will help for all business.website is very important for all business.


----------

